

Ask HN: Who wrote your website? - sambeau

While replying to another HN thread I commented that YC companies seem surprisingly good at producing clear, natural, freindly, minimalist understandable text for their websites.<p>Is there someone at YC who oversees this or is it just a style that has infused the startup community as a whole?
======
score
I write my own copy, but then again, I'm a copywriter by trade.

1-855-ZEN-MAIL: <http://1855zenmail.com> and 1-855-SEO-LAND:
<http://1855seoland.com> are two that I just listed for sale on the Sell HN
thread.

The challenge is to be able to communicate what your product or service is and
does in one succinct sentence.

The best ones are almost like a suckerpunch, like this one:
<http://vowofnow.com>

------
amongmany
I've written all of the copy for my projects (latest is www.datenight.is) as
well, though I have a background in design and creative development.

